

JQuery.com vandalized - thezach
https://drive.google.com/a/zestylabs.com/file/d/0B-x_pGl8HHkBN3FicFhweG9ETHc/view

======
thezach
link pulls up saved version of vandalized site, linking to site in story pulls
up story from two years ago.

